# WOOD NARDI STEERING WHEEL



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

*I'M INTERESTED IN PUTTING A WOOD NARDI STEERING WHEEL IN MY 96 FLEETWOOD BUT I DO NOT KNOW WHAT SIZE I WOULD NEED TO BUY TO INSTALL. I HAVE NOTICED THAT THEY COME IN MM (I'M ASSUMING MILLIMETERS)??? ANYONE HAVE ONE IN THEIR FLEETWOOD OR HAVE ANY INFO ON THIS? THANKS.*


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

Gl on that I'm also gettin a nardi an had the same question, so again goodluck


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

U can get what ever size u want. They come in 13,14 and 15 I believe. 15 is the way to go but it really don't matter, it's all on preference. U just gotta get the right adapter for ur car. G/l


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Google the millimeter to inch comparison. 
Usually 14 or a 15 in a big body car is the most common


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

nardi "classic wood steering wheel w polished spoke" in 360mm all-day :thumbsup:


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

*THANKS EVERYBODY FOR THE INFO I APPRECIATE IT.*


----------



## FUNKaheim714 (Nov 11, 2010)

im intrested in a nardi too for my 95...where can i get em at???


----------



## My Dad (Oct 19, 2012)

I want one for a Glass House 74 any info would be great thanks!!!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

http://www.crowderscustomizing.com/default.asp?m=0

Get your adapters from EBAY or Mr.Lac


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

FUNKaheim714 said:


> im intrested in a nardi too for my 95...where can i get em at???


someone used to sell swapmeet nardis on here but i cant remember who it was


----------

